

Here is the source code to friendblur.com - Skywing
https://github.com/ryancole/friendblur

======
Skywing
I wrote Friendblur last week. It was my first backbone.js application. It's a
game that requires you to guess three friends, at random, based on their
profile pictures. The pictures are blurred out using blur.js, which was posted
here on HN last week. (<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3682365>)

